# How to change ISO diascards?



## User7 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I installed the system I chose ISO-8859-2 code of keyboard, and I don't have diacritics characters (I see ? or symbols).

```
a, ą, b-c, ć, d-e, ę, f-l, ł, m-n, ń, o, ó, p-s, ś, t-z, ź, ż.
```
 And I can't see some files that use these characters in the GUI. How can I change the ISO norm, and what should it be?

Edit: I change keymap in KDE, but doesn't help...


----------

